# Any Stila fanatics here?



## Janice (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome! Please enjoy your new space to chat and exchange Stila information.


----------



## tiff (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm a new Stila fanatic, I have more Stila than Mac at the moment. 

Thanks for this new forum


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm a HUGE Stila fanatic!!  I love everything from them and now I want like crazy the new Summer collection!!


----------



## roxybc (Apr 9, 2006)

Was this forum just created because I've never seen it until today LOL!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 9, 2006)

yes roxy this is a new forum


----------



## Isis (Apr 10, 2006)

It's about time stila got some love!


----------



## allegro (Apr 25, 2006)

*Love Stila!*






 I LOVE Stila and have an obscene amount of it. I am new to Specktra and am thrilled you have a Stila as well as Mac! 

I am, however, bummed that Stila was sold and EVERYONE who worked there - including Jeanine Lobel - was fired - that is just wrong! And they are pulling the line from all department stores - including Nordstorms - where I have gotten some incredible service. Very disappointing and weird. So, what is a girl to do? Buy a ton of it before the counter closes, that's what... 

- Carol O.


----------



## fredinbed (Apr 26, 2006)

the employees worked for EL so when EL sold the company they let the staff go not the new owner. 

it still sucks though


----------



## allegro (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes it does and it is weird that they are pulling out of all of Nordy's, Bloomingdales, etc. The good thing is that they gave them a good severance package, EL did. The real stinker is that my friend and I had been accepted as Stila Freelancers and were to be trained at Nordy's tomorrow evening! It was over for us before it began - we were so disappointed and bummed! We also felt especially bad as we had gotten to know the folks who run the freelance program and they were so nice. 

However, there was a silver lining, we got hired as Freelance/On Call for Mac! We just sent in our paperwork this week, after the verbal interviews and so forth. 

Cheers,
Carol


----------



## misswillow (Apr 29, 2006)

Stila lover from Australia here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which means I love it but can never get as much as I'd like. Its only stocked in a very limited number of places here, and the prices are ridiculous (usually over twice as much as US prices)


----------



## sindais (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allegro* 
_





 I LOVE Stila and have an obscene amount of it. I am new to Specktra and am thrilled you have a Stila as well as Mac! 

I am, however, bummed that Stila was sold and EVERYONE who worked there - including Jeanine Lobel - was fired - that is just wrong! And they are pulling the line from all department stores - including Nordstorms - where I have gotten some incredible service. Very disappointing and weird. So, what is a girl to do? Buy a ton of it before the counter closes, that's what... 

- Carol O._

 
how can they fire Jeanie Lobel? Isnt she the one who created stila in the first place? humm ... wouldnt it be like firing BB from the BB cosmetics?


----------



## runtagua (Jun 5, 2006)

*I'm a total stila nut*

I am a big lover of stila... my collection can attest to that. Glad to see a little stila love in a sea of MAC.

Joy


----------



## emaratia (Jun 8, 2006)

finally someone shares my passion!!! I LOVE stila!! I was disapointed that they withdrew it from Nordstrom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I can't buy it anywhere since Im not in the states


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

I know this is coming like a month and a half after the initial discussion, but Jeanine Lobell was not fired.  She actually had a huge say in the fact that Stila was being pulled out of department stores.  You can still get it from www.stilacosmetics.com and Sephora.  I worked for Stila for two years, and now work for Laura Mercier...which is great, but just not the same.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jul 23, 2006)

I definitely qualify as a Stila fanatic, lol!


----------



## krazysexxykool (Aug 6, 2006)

Definitely a stila fanatic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want to even think about how much I've spent.


----------



## yumin1988 (Nov 13, 2006)

I love stila~! What more can I say.. have their smudgepots...shadows...lipglosses and the LE stuff~~!


----------



## iheartcolor (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi!  I am new here, but I joined specifically to chat about Stila!  I *looove* the line and can never wait for new collections to come out!  Dying for the new Celebration of Color holiday set.....


----------



## haseena (Nov 29, 2006)

I think this would be bliss for u stila fans out there :

http://www.axonsg.com/stila/dec06/index.htm


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 29, 2006)

Mmmmm stila. I have a biiiiig stila shopping list to take to work today.


----------



## iheartcolor (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *haseena* 

 
_I think this would be bliss for u stila fans out there :

http://www.axonsg.com/stila/dec06/index.htm_

 
Arrgh!  I wish I could get my hands on all the neat-o exclusives there!  I feel so left out..


----------



## deazinn (Dec 27, 2006)

I love Stila - they have the best eyeshadows bar none of any line I own....


----------



## july (Feb 6, 2007)

I am really new with stila but so far I love it!
the  Eye Shadow are with such a good pigament!


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 5, 2007)

I loved Stila first before MAC, now Im geering towards MAC more but I'll always love my Stila Lipglosses.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 21, 2007)

*~*I never strayed from MAC...until I tried the Stila Lip Glaze...OMG!!! They are so pretty, & they last forever!!! Not to mention they all smell so good!!!*~*


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 24, 2007)

i just tried my first stila lip glaze in vanilla and i LOVE it... but i hate the packaging


----------



## shortcake (Dec 3, 2007)

LOVE Stila! There really isn't a bad product in the whole line! Some of my faves... Illuminating foundation, Lip glaze in Grapefruit, eyeshadows in Kitten, Golightly, convertable cheek color in Petunia... the list goes on...


----------



## MAC_Newbie (Dec 10, 2007)

Ooh, I second that emotion! I love the convertible color in Petunia, it's pretty on the lips with some clear gloss on top.


----------



## the_katester (Jan 11, 2008)

I like MAC, but I *love* Stila. I just love it.


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 19, 2008)

i think i start falling in love with Stilla


----------



## Reenie (Mar 8, 2008)

Stila was the first "high end" cosmetic brand I ever tried, all the way back in 1998. That was when Jeanine Lobell still owned the company, and while I still and forever will love stila, it isn't the same as when it was still in the hands of it's creator. The products are still great, but they lack a bit of imagination and ingenuity.

I was a bit bummed to read that she's no longer listed as the brand's creator on the website.

_The beautiful brainchild of a celebrity makeup artist, stila was created in 1994._

Enough ranting though. Hehe. I think out of all of the stila products I've ever used, my favorite is the Lip Glaze, specifically Vanilla and Banana. I also love the Convertible Color compacts. I really like that the compact colors match the product color. I remember when they were all just silver. (*lol*)

Anyone else a Convertible Color fan?


----------



## iheartcolor (Mar 8, 2008)

I *love* Convertible colors!  

I have Lillium, Petunia (amazing bright pink!), Gladiola (gotta love orange!) and Peony.

Must collect them all!  I would scream with joy if they came out with a new color.

I am also always hunting for that CC palette they made a few years ago, before I knew what stila was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lauren


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

i _just_ got turned on to stila thanks to janice and jamie. i'm soo stoked on the lip glazes and i'm diggin' the foundation so far.


----------



## Reenie (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_I *love* Convertible colors! 

I have Lillium, Petunia (amazing bright pink!), Gladiola (gotta love orange!) and Peony.

-Lauren_

 
How do you like Gladiola? Is it super orangey? I really like the color, and I know it'll be pretty sheer, as they're all sheer, but orange is still kinda scary for me. *lol*


----------



## iheartcolor (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Reenie* 

 
_How do you like Gladiola? Is it super orangey? I really like the color, and I know it'll be pretty sheer, as they're all sheer, but orange is still kinda scary for me. *lol*_

 
It does sheer out like you mentioned.  It isn't *super* orangey - but it is more orange than say, coral or peach.  Maybe I'll post a swatch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lauren


----------



## redecouverte (May 12, 2008)

another Stila fun checking in


----------



## AlysonWithaY (May 21, 2008)

heyhey stila fans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a stila addict.


----------



## vandael (May 21, 2008)

i cannot rave enough about stila smudge pots. LOVE IN A JAR. the older pots weren't too fabulous - extremely dry. but i'm in love with the new formulas and colors, especially jade and bronze. i just line my eyes with them and smudge my lower lid, turns out goooooorgeous! it dries really fast though, so i have to smudge on the quick. but a downside, the pot dries up really fast - maybe about 3-4 mos? so to combat that, i usually scoop them into sample jars. yay for product longevity. it's sad not being able to use it out of the jar though. it sorta takes all the fun out of it. especially since stila puts the color right on the lid. no need to turn to the bottom like mac fluidlines and paint pots. but as usual, you win some, you lose some. great product overall!


----------



## tinadudum (May 24, 2008)

LOVE STILA!!!!  When at Sephora, I walk straight over to Stila, even though I needed products from another line!!!   
Here's a trick to the "dried out" smudge pots...
After use, close them tightly.  Use product all around the pot, not just from the center.  If still dries out, take a small piece of paper towel and then wipe off the first layer that is dry.  The bottom layer will be moist, as it is protected under the dry one.  Hope one of these tips works for you!!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (May 24, 2008)

Discounted STILAAA! Lipglazes for $8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


beautycrunch -
Check it out!


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm really starting to love Stila! I had a makeup consultation at sephora with one of the stila makeup artists and while I probably wouldn't wear the exact look she used on me I fell in love with smudge pots and lipglazes! I'm currently waiting for the illuminating tinted moisturizer to show up at my door step.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_I *love* Convertible colors!  

I have Lillium, Petunia (amazing bright pink!), Gladiola (gotta love orange!) and Peony._

 
Could you post swatches of Petunia, please? I'm considering trying to get my hands Petunia and Peony for school and I'd like to see how they look.


----------



## lustrare (Jul 31, 2008)

I've recently fallen in love with Stila, thanks to pinkiecharm on YT. My collection is still pretty tiny, but it's slowly growing. Their packaging is SOO cute!

I'm one of the few who doesn't like lipglazes, though. I really dislike the clicky pen, so I never bought one. Maybe someday.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Aug 1, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE Stila e/s.  They have a great texture, are blendable and have lots of pigmentation.  I adore a shadow that I don't have to pack on like 50 eleven times.  I just started collecting last month and now I have almost thirty e/s.  And I'm still not done, lol.  Oh yea, I also have the #20 brush.  Love it!!


----------



## dollbaby (Aug 21, 2008)

Yup,Yup! huge stila fan here!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear the Illuminating Foundation every day and i'm obsessed with the lipglazes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Their eyeshadows are incredible and i love the packaging on everything!


----------



## xo_Jen (Sep 2, 2008)

I like Stila very much!  The illuminating tinted moisturizer is my fav.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 2, 2008)

The only thing Stila I have are the Smudge Pots. I have them in Black and Jade and I just love them. I use them as base for color and also as liner. I haven't had any issues with drying and I'v had both products for more than 8 months. I want to try their lipglaze next


----------



## Tudor Rose (Jan 10, 2009)

I love Stila! My collection isn't huge, but Beauty Crunch has helped it along. I loooooove the lipglazes. They're so pretty alone and layered over lipstick. I have the convertible colour duo in Lillium and Gerbera and love it too. So excited for the Barbie line.


----------



## Bernadette120 (Jan 24, 2009)

stila was the first high end product i ever tried. it got me hooked! love love love their stuff!!!!

-perfecting concealer
-illuminating tinted moisturizer
-kitten/haze/jezebel/poise/storm/cloud eyshadows
-peony convertible color
-dahlia rouge pot
-all over shimmer *3 liquid luminizer

i use stila when i want a more natural glowy/dewey kind of look.


----------



## Septemba (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lustrare* 

 
_I've recently fallen in love with Stila, thanks to pinkiecharm on YT. My collection is still pretty tiny, but it's slowly growing. Their packaging is SOO cute!

I'm one of the few who doesn't like lipglazes, though. I really dislike the clicky pen, so I never bought one. Maybe someday._

 
She's great! I think she has every Stila product... ever! She sold me on the lipglazes but I haven't tried them yet. I want to get my hands on Grapefruit and Apricot soon.

Stila is just lovely, I resisted it for ages, I don't really know why. I actually like the packaging a lot, especially the aluminium compacts for e/s, they're really sturdy. The lip pots/rouges are so old fashioned and romantic IMO!

Hideously expensive in Australia, though.


----------



## maketotheup (Jan 31, 2009)

I love Stila. It is so pretty and girly packaging. I would never pay full price since you can get it cheaper at beautycrunch.com and Marshalls.


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 8, 2009)

I've recently discovered Stila through a beautycrunch.com sale. I hate the lipglazes (too sticky), but love everything else, especially the eyeshadow. And the smudgepots are fantastic!


----------



## knics33 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lustrare* 

 
_I've recently fallen in love with Stila, thanks to pinkiecharm on YT. My collection is still pretty tiny, but it's slowly growing. Their packaging is SOO cute!

I'm one of the few who doesn't like lipglazes, though. I really dislike the clicky pen, so I never bought one. Maybe someday._

 
I also fell more in love to Stila thanks to pinkiecharm- she is so awesome~


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 20, 2009)

I don't know if it's just me but it seems like the eyeshadow singles are way better in quality than those in quads and such.

i do love stila single e/s.


----------



## dkarnitsky (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi! I just joined spektra primarily for Stila stuff! I have been a fan of the line since it first came out, at the time in LA it was available in smaller places like Fred Segal and Barneys. Though I do have Makeup A.D.D. and like lots of other lines and items, I recently started craving some of the vintage palettes I USED to have and either swapped or used up. Figures!


----------



## dkarnitsky (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinadudum* 

 
_LOVE STILA!!!! When at Sephora, I walk straight over to Stila, even though I needed products from another line!!! 
Here's a trick to the "dried out" smudge pots...
After use, close them tightly. Use product all around the pot, not just from the center. If still dries out, take a small piece of paper towel and then wipe off the first layer that is dry. The bottom layer will be moist, as it is protected under the dry one. Hope one of these tips works for you!!_

 
Thanks for the tip! I always thought Visine was what to use but was afraid to do so!


----------



## Thistle702 (Jul 4, 2009)

I, too, am a BIG LOVER of Stila! Although not so much the lipglazes. I think it's more the pen/applicator that I don't like for this, though. I think the eyeshadows are THE BOMB!! I have several palettes that are absolutely wonderful! 

Now...beautycrunch!?!?!? Where the heck have I been that I didn't know about this joint? Thank you for introducing me! I'm going to have fun blowing some dough here!


----------



## lauraglou (Sep 15, 2009)

I was a Stila virgin, but have just recently purchased the Stila Onyx Eyeliner. Wow, how good is that, it stayed on all night and took some major makeup removing to shift it when I got home. Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm normally a MAC chick, but what else should I try?


----------



## Cinderella1980 (Sep 28, 2009)

I fell in love with Stila when I bought their Precious Pearl Palette. The eyeshadows are just so buttery, they are really easy to apply.

And the Barbie Loves Stila collection? I am all over that one!


----------



## reem2790 (Sep 28, 2009)

did anyone else notice the holiday collection on sephora.com offers black cat, while the one on the stila site offers black?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 28, 2009)

i love sun shade 2. i'm about to get sun shade 1 (hopefully) thru a swap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 smudge pots are amazing!


----------



## MAC_is_Crack (Oct 9, 2009)

I miss the old-school Stila when they had those awesome eyeshadow Trios (Walk in the Woods anyone?)!  It's changed so much, even cheapened itself a little with all these warehouse sales.  The eyeshadows are still top notch though.


----------



## lovie333 (Oct 24, 2009)

I love Stila.  I usually buy from BC.


----------



## monlnd (Feb 1, 2010)

I like Stila too. Recently discoveder it, and the eye palettes are great!


----------



## Shauna (Mar 3, 2010)

I love Stila shadows and lip glazes.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 2, 2010)

I have some stila stuff

I have 5 eyeshadows:kitten, wheat, mystic golightly and heather. I find them to be of good quality and the price is good especially considering the pans are larger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The tinted moisturizer: It's OK but it's very sheer.

The mascara gave me fallout. Like black specs on my cheek after a while.

The convertible color in peony is really nice.

I like the one lip glaze I have which is "ulta mate" I like the smell, the color and formula overall.

In conclusion I think Stila will forever be a go-to brand for eye shadows, they really seem to be good in quality and color. Mostly they are very wearable.


----------

